
Google Faces Record Anti-Trust Fine - Preemo
https://www.wsj.com/article_email/google-faces-record-european-antitrust-fine-1497602658-lMyQjAxMTA3MDE3NjYxNjYxWj/
======
Fej
> Penalty could reach as high as 10% of annual revenue, which was more than
> $90 billion in 2016

What will they do with all that money?

~~~
Preemo
I always wondered what would happen to all the money from VW and now other
manufacturers for their cheating. Not small sums at all.

